# Fairchild C-119J Flying Boxcar/Dayton Ohio



## JRE313 (Apr 15, 2012)

Check this out, this one is hard for me


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 15, 2012)

I've seen many a C115 Flying Boxcar, and your HDR image is nothing like any of them.  It looks more like a over weathered plastic model. Were you going after a surreal look, or a realistic image?


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 15, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> I've seen many a C115 Flying Boxcar, and your HDR image is nothing like any of them.  It looks more like a over weathered plastic model. Were you going after a surreal look, or a realistic image?


not sure


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 15, 2012)

It could have been a beautiful shot of a historic plane.. but it looks like a cartoon!


----------

